
One Goal of Amazon’s HQ2: Learn the Lessons of Seattle - ghaff
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/29/technology/amazon-hq2-seattle.html
======
ghaff
I'm not normally one to roll my eyes too much at PR-led stories. That's what
PR does after all. (Please no one bother with pg links.)

But seriously "Adam Sedo, a spokesman for Amazon, confirmed that public
transport and housing affordability were important topics in conversations
with the finalist locations but declined to elaborate further." given that
this whole story was obviously orchestrated with all the people talking to the
NYT who would otherwise be absolutely mouths zipped.

